
Angel Investing Revealed (Ron Conway interview) - nickb
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1902
======
davidw
Anyone else ever have the thought cross their mind that 'Ron Conway' sounds
like a porn actor name?

~~~
amohr
I think he would want to go by Long Ron Conway. I wonder what effect that
would have on his investing career. I guess any nervous entrepreneur talking
to him could just think "hey I've seen this guy naked."

~~~
davidw
Then he would not only feel nervous, but inadequate.

------
amohr
I think Conway needs to expand his metaphor repertoire a bit. Buzzwords as
well - I think I'll be pretty good if I don't hear the phrases "added value"
or "ocean's 11 team" for another weeek.

------
mgummelt
I was at this interview. Does anyone else here do ETL at Stanford?

~~~
meathman
Yup. Some great talks in that course. This one is average I think.

